# Best place to start.



## Roll matt (Jul 29, 2012)

Still racking my brain trying to think where to start from.
Cairns seems like a good idea, Obviously i will need to work tho. Does anyone know if there is work in cairns at the moment and is cairns a good place to start from ? Its getting close now and i need to book my flight. 
Cheers.


----------

